# Saunders vs Trumark



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What do you guys think? Which is a better brand? To me, these are the two leaders in making modern high-power slingshots. What do you think the strengths and weaknesses are for each company?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well...Let me think...Saunders is involved in designing products that would appeal to young and old alike. Probably takes a lot of money to tool for new products and coming out with a nice flat-band slingshot is great.

Trumark makes slingshots that you might buy as a youngster and keep for your whole life, like the WS-1,(the best). Their RR-T tapered tubes are great for targets. I would like to see them come out with a super flat-band slingshot for adult (and young) target shooters who are serious about competition, with high quality materials. OK, so it has to be a smaller niche market, but serious shooters will pay for a serious target slingshot. I hate those clear plastic handles and cheap ammo dispensers! Just gimmicks to help sell to kids.

It sounds like I don't like Trumark, but that's not true. I'm harder on them because I think most of their stuff is great and well designed.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I would say Saunders makes the better product, hands down. Their designs and materials are top shelf considering their competition. I wish their bands were a little more potent, but they are extemely innovative from the cam locking band attachments to their flatbands themselves, such as the Black Mamba. Does anyone else even know of a band that is so resitant to UV rays? I wish Saunders offered different strengths in their bands however. Also, only being able to use .50 size balls is a drag, especially if the band is underpowered to begin with.

Trumark makes an acceptable model for backpacking due to its lighter construction. I would like to mate the Saunders cams to the S-1, then you'd really have something. I also don't like the plastic handle, and the aluminum forks tend to shine, which is not so good for hunting. Both of these flaws coulbe corrected by the owner, but I am hoping Trumark would take notice.


----------

